# Ronda interview



## maressa (Feb 27, 2016)

Ronda Rhousey said in a recent interview that she was out on her feet after taking a hard shot in the first round. Probably that elbow to the chin. She said Holly knocked her teeth loose, she is so f*n embarrassed by the loss and wants to fight Holly again. So she will be back. When I don't know.


----------



## Skullpunch (Mar 6, 2016)

It looked more to me like she was just out of shape.  If the weigh ins were any indication she was also becoming mentally unglued - even moreso than she usually is.  Time will tell if she can put it all back together again when the time comes for her to return.

It's funny, when Dana White and Joe Rogan were spewing all of their retardedness about her being a "once in a human history ever athlete" and a "mythological creature" I had no interest in her at all.  The derpitude surrounding her hypetrain was so outrageous that I just rolled my eyes everytime I heard her name and didn't bother to watch any of her fights.

Now that she's at the lowest point of her career I'm rooting for her to recover and climb out of the hole that she's in.

Maybe I'm just a sucker for a good comeback story.  That's why I'm elated to have Fabricio Werdum as HW champ, and Mark Hunt in the mix, Vitor Belfort coming back for a couple more title runs after his HARD fall from grace years ago, etc.


----------



## Buka (Mar 7, 2016)

I tell you one thing, it's gotten a whole lot more interesting with Tate's win on Saturday night.

I admire the heck out of so many fighters in this division.


----------



## Steve (Mar 7, 2016)

I am so happy for Tate.  She's been around the MMA scene in Washington for a very long time, and has worked hard for this and I hope she enjoys it.  But, I don't see how she keeps the belt for very long.  I think Rousey wins, although to be clear, I'd love to see Tate finish that fight.  I also think Holm beats her 4 times out of 5.


----------



## Buka (Mar 7, 2016)

Steve said:


> I am so happy for Tate.  She's been around the MMA scene in Washington for a very long time, and has worked hard for this and I hope she enjoys it.  But, I don't see how she keeps the belt for very long.  I think Rousey wins, although to be clear, I'd love to see Tate finish that fight.  I also think Holm beats her 4 times out of 5.



I'm glad she finally won the belt, too. But a bunch of us were talking on Friday about the match and all agreed that if Miesha was going to win it would be by an RNC or a footlock, which we figured was the most likely weaknesses of a boxer/kickboxer.

Going to be interesting from here. If Rousey fights Miesha next and wins.....does Holly Holm then fight Rousey as the challenger (again)....and if she beats Rousey again, is that the end for Rousey?

Or if Miesha beats Rousey....what happens then? And before anyone says Miesha won't beat Rousey, don't be too sure about that. Think back to when Tyson started losing - everyone and anyone could beat him from that point on, the aura of invincibility was gone, baby, gone.

Women's MMA is becoming all kinds of awesome.


----------



## Steve (Mar 7, 2016)

I've never seen Tate even threaten a foot lock.  I might be mistaken, but I would've been very surprised to see her even tickle Holm's toes. 

Her strength is her wrestling, which really was on display Saturday.  I was actually pretty impressed by her striking.  Certainly not as polished as Holm's, but definitely improved.  I typically cringe when I see Tate eat four or five punches in a desperate attempt to clinch up.

But where she really won the fight was when she got Holm down in the second, and forced Holm to carry her weight for most of that round.  That took a lot of the wind out of Holm's sails.

According to the scorecards, all three judges had Tate winning that round 10-8.  And she was definitely winning the 5th.   So, what's interesting about that fight, to me, is that even though Holm won three rounds, she wasn't going to win the fight.  At best, it was headed for a draw, which granted would mean she's still the champ.


----------



## Buka (Mar 7, 2016)

What would have been interesting would have been if Tate won the fifth round by a 10-8 margin as well.


----------



## Steve (Mar 7, 2016)

Buka said:


> What would have been interesting would have been if Tate won the fifth round by a 10-8 margin as well.


Yeah, I thought about that.  She only needed 10-8 on two judges' scorecards and she would've won the fight even though she lost three of five rounds.  Hmmm....

Highlights the relative disparity, though, between her grappling skills vs Holm's striking and vice versa.


----------



## McBryde Mats (Mar 10, 2016)

Buka said:


> Going to be interesting from here. If Rousey fights Miesha next and wins.....does Holly Holm then fight Rousey as the challenger (again)....and if she beats Rousey again, is that the end for Rousey?
> 
> Or if Miesha beats Rousey....what happens then?.



This division suddenly got a whole lot more competitive, that's what...all kinds of awesome indeed


----------



## Buka (Mar 10, 2016)

Now that Ronda has proven herself human, I wonder if there's any continued UFC interest in Chris Cyborg? I hope so.


----------

